
Show HN: Rockets of Earth – Browse and compare space rockets of the world - uncertainquark
https://allrockets.space/
======
uncertainquark
Hey guys, thought I'd show you all a project my friend and I have been working
on for the last 4-5 months. We call it "Rockets of Earth" \-
[https://allrockets.space/](https://allrockets.space/)

It is a website to browse and explore all the orbital-class rockets of the
world. You can filter rockets by company, country, etc. and even see which
ones are rated to carry astronauts. Once you select a rocket, its page shows
information about its payload capacity, fairing size, cost, launch stats, etc.

You can even compare rockets and see how they stack against each other! And
there are some really cool pictures thrown in. Hope you guys like it!

